# Hi all!



## karatesimi (Dec 13, 2017)

Iam from india.


----------



## Buka (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Karatesimi, welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.

Do you train Martial Arts?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## marques (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Hanshi (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to MT hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## donald1 (Dec 14, 2017)

hello!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I'm not sure we have active members from India - it will be nice to hear something of what's available and prevalent there.


----------

